# Lathe Tool Holder, it’s about time



## Janderso (Sep 23, 2019)

I have been putting this off way too long!
It took about 2 hours. I know, it looks like it too.
It does the job though.
I’m color blind, my wife says my Clausing Colchester 15 is blue?
Who is color blind? Should have left it alone.


----------



## Latinrascalrg1 (Sep 23, 2019)

When Compared to your very GREEN tool rack your lathe is on the Blue side of green along the lines of an aqua shade/tone.....but thats according to YOUR picture on MY phone screen which may or may not be what the True color is!  If the green tool rack wasn't there and you asked me what color  it was I would have said green but then we could split hairs on which shade of green. Lol


----------



## pontiac428 (Sep 23, 2019)

Your lathe is only blue if you haven't been spending quality time with it.  I like your rack, it's compact and holds a lot of a workable amount of tools.


----------



## brino (Sep 24, 2019)

It's not easy being green.

Nice job Jeff, I should build one.....

-brino


----------



## fixit (Sep 24, 2019)

Those of us that are color blind just don't give a crap what color it is, as long as we are happy with it and our friends don't say "Well what color did you think it was?"


----------



## Janderso (Sep 24, 2019)

Ah,
Green and a little different green. I like it. I can see my lathe tools, they are out of the way yet handy, I have four of my go to lathe tools loaded and ready to go at the exact 7.5" height.
Yeah, I like green. I'll load some HSS tools as I need them.
A shop is a place we can go to produce, express, day dream, relax, enjoy, and just be.
I have Pandora in my shop now. I say, "Alexa, play Pandora Americana Radio" or whatever.


----------

